# Reserve BMQ Vancouver



## 100milerunner (9 Dec 2020)

What does reserve BMQ (part-time) look like in the time of COVID? Do we sleep overnight at the armoury? Are the Platoon sizes the same?

I recently re-enrolled after being out more than 10 yrs. Last time I did BMQ full-time and then straight into DP1. I'm wondering how it will be different this time around.


----------

